# how long after treatment planning appointment before the IUI?



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all.

I am hoping that someone with some experience of IVF wales could give me some info RE the timescales involved.

I went to an IUI open day in November and was told that we are on the list and that they would contact us but since then I have heard nothing. Have called and left messages on their answerphone and finally someone got back to me today but the earliest they can see me is March. Had I known this I would have made an appointment back in November! Anyway - I am going to be 40 in April and I am keen to get on with the IUI as soon as possible.

Is it worth me calling a couple of times a week to see if there are cancellations or will they get ****** off with me? If I do have to see them in March it will be a few days before my period is due. Do you think they will start the treatment immediately or will I have to wait even longer? I am self funding at the moment while waiting for a funding appeal decision.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi BeanieB

I had NHS IUI cycle last year - can't remember exactly what waiting time between openday, treatment planning and actual tx was but think it was about Nov for open evening and had IUI in April with planning appointments/scans somewhere in between. Not sure how timescales change if self funded tho.

I would recommend ringing and just keep trying if you don't get to speak to anyone (easier said than done i know - i've spent many lunchtimes sitting in my car outside work getting the engaged tone and hitting redial then going back to desk not having succeeded). Might be worth asking when you ring how often they recommend you call to check for cancellations. 

I'm sure there'll  be others  here with more useful advice tho!

Good luck


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you 

We saw Mrs Evans in November and she said that we could start as early as January but this is obviously not true . I really like Mrs Evans, she's kind of no nonsense in her approach, but with my 40th birthday looming I just feel hugely irritated that I have to wait until March particularly when they told us they would be contacting us and then failed to do so.

All this has taken so long and I just want to move on with the IUI. If I could have it in March it would be great but if I have to wait until April then so be it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/news.asp

this is why you were contacted i would imagine

i would call and explain that your period is due a few days after your appointment and ask will you be able to cycle then, at least you will know hun

/links


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you. I will do that next week I think. Am expecting my period in about 5 days and so will have a clearer idea of when my next cycle starts  

I don't think I am pushy enough to be honest.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

I called tehm today and no cancelations. Asked if it was ok to keep calling. they said yeah but I don't want to **** them off.

Got my period a week early - a 22 day cycle! really confused but hoping it's just because I am now of the Clomid.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

widdles them off lol

i would deffo keep calling hun there is no harm in doing that

sounds like clomid is messing with your body


----------

